# weird and hopefully nothing to worry about



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

Gotti is my 2 yr old male.
last week i noticed a "buldge" at the base of his penis. he's not snipped and it kinda looks like a third testicle. exact same size.
normal? or something i should be concerned about?
a few months ago he had a sheath infection that some meds cleared right up. otherwise he's acting completely fine. licks himself couple times a day but not excessively.
anyone see this before?
(btw, i'm new and this is my first post. HI)
thanks!
~ jo


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

So it's a lump then?? right? If it's as big as a testicle then I would seek a vets opinion. Have you called and spoke to your vet about it? And no, it's far from normal and you should be concerned without a doubt! Welcome to the board though


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yup talk with the vet , if you have a picture post it might help.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Does he get it when hes excited? Stage will get two rock hard lumps at the base of his wee wee (the size of golf balls, and the hardness(yes i proded them LMAO))when hes just been let of the chain or you give him lots of pats. it looks like he has 4 testies.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

yes a lump. yes very firm (although i wouldnt say golfballs lol). but pretty hard.
he's ALWAYS erect so it's difficult to compare when he's not.
for some reason i get an error msg when i try to upload pics???


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

They are called the bulbourethral glands. These are glands on either side of the penis that swell up when a dog has an erection

Or it may be a hernia. Id be worried about your dog being erect all the time thats odd


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

ok thats good info. thanks for the diagram too. yes that is where i see and feel the lump. so enlarged glands are "normal" reproductive function?
i have an appointment for skin scrape in a few days. i will definitely ask the vet just to make sure. but it would ease my mind to know he's not in immediate danger.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> They are called the bulbourethral glands. These are glands on either side of the penis that swell up when a dog has an erection
> 
> Or it may be a hernia. *Id be worried about your dog being erect all the time thats odd *


:goodpost: That is a cause for concern.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

the picture is what I was thinking of and that is normal but it is not normal if they are there all the time. They should only be there when he is excited not all the time. When he is resting or sleeping go cop a feel  and see if they are still there. If they are i would be worried and go to the vet. If not he is just an excited type of guy and it's normal.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

What throws me is the OP says the dog has only ONE lump not two at the base of his penis. I've had excited intact males and know what you all mean when you say erect. It even happens to neutered males still. If he is always erect that's a red flag and he obviously has an issue. Are there alot of unspayed females around where you live?


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

i was exaggerating when i said 'always'. it's not continuous around the clock. just very often throughout the day. yes there are several females in our neighborhood and one or more is usually in season.
i did some 'investigating' while Gotti was sleeping. it was barely visible but definitely detectable by touch. one lump. very firm. and at the base of the shaft. doesn't seem to cause any discomfort.
i looked at more diagrams. you guys are probably right about it being the glands. i'm gonna double check with his vet to make sure it's not abnormally large. and i will check it regularly to monitor possible growth. i actually teach human anatomy. but it seems my canine anatomy is lacking. i'm learning alot cruising the boards around here.
i appreciate the wealth of knowledge you all share.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

If you aren't showing him or doing any sport or conformation with him I would neuter him. Poor boy is being tortured if there are that many bitches in heat around your way. Your boy is already grown and matured so 2 years is a good age if you decided to do it.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

yes BNB. that is already on my calendar. i rescued Gotti when he was around 9 months. so his exact age isn't certain. although i've had dogs my whole life he is my first bully. others like yourself have recommended waiting till his 2nd year to neuter. and that time has come.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

JoKealoha said:


> yes BNB. that is already on my calendar. i rescued Gotti when he was around 9 months. so his exact age isn't certain. although i've had dogs my whole life he is my first pitbull. others like yourself have recommended waiting till his 2nd year to neuter. and that time has come.


Well that's good to hear.....  maybe you should try and talk to some of your neighbors and get them to follow suit


----------

